# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Pershedetje o Populli im i dashur!!

## Eriglen

Pershendetje o Populli im i dashur!!! Si ju ka lali?? Une jam Erigleni!! :a Jam nga Fieri ,jam 18 vjeç,me pelqen shume informatika,por eshte teper e veshtire.Shpresoj te fitoj kete dege sepse jam maturant!!Me pelqen shume te kercej ,e kam pasion.kompjuteri me pelqen jashtmase si cdo i ri tjeter psese eshte mania jone si Rini e sotme te perdorim ne menyre te shkelqyer komp.Kjo ishte dicka rreth meje!!Ore cuna e vajza Op pse nuk bejme nje Miss Operatoret ne ??Vetem kjo na ka ngelur neve!!;)))))))):D JO PER GJE Po kam hall se mos e fitoj (sa modest eee?) hahahahaha:p Miss Operatori eeeeee!!Deshira ime do te ishte qe te gjithe si Operatore me Sop Aop Faunder te shkonim per pushime ne plazh (gje qe nuk realizohet kurre)Pse jo shpenzoj une te gjitha gjerat per ju (mos more te kisha aq leke une!! ):) Kaq po ju shkruaj se u lodha nga duart!!Kalofshi mire e shnet e pare e gjtihe te mirat paçi se asgje tjeter .Pershendetje edhe njehere nga Erigleni(MementoS)!!!!!:a

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Ai djathtas eshte Erigleni...

----------


## Dallaverexhija

o Eriglen po tek ajo fotoja kush je ti ai i mezit apo ai me syze(se po qe ai me syze ishe flam jo qe ai tjetri nuk eshte i bukur se marshalla eshte po  ti i ngjake pak Ricky Martin nga syte edhe un vdes per te kshuqe po qe se do behet miss forumi do te votoj ty  :shkelje syri: 


me dashuri...me dashuri( ca emri te vej un ktu e )hmmmmmm upssssss se harrova ska dashurira lol  hug from xxx

----------


## |Pink|

Hei Eriglen ma rregullo icik ate shokun tat me syze :buzeqeshje: ))))

----------


## Dallaverexhija

hey o pink po ai me syze eshte erigleni vete moj lere ca thojne ktu lol

----------


## enka

hi erigleni! une te kam pare ty.... mire eshte dreqi, edhe kjo pic eshte shume cute!  :shkelje syri:

----------


## enka

P.S.- ata shoket si ke gje..

----------


## nerisa

ckemi lal. qeke shum king nqs je ti ai me syze dmth. te prezantohem iher. jam hm... si e kam emrin...ah po nerisa. k. keep up that sexy look.  :sarkastik:   :shkelje syri:

----------


## KaMeLaaa

ncncnn eri kane rene gocat ne dashuri lali  :perqeshje: 
Po kontrolloja ne email per ate photon e pare fare qe me ke derguar mua ulur ne kolltuk po se gjeta e kam fshire pa dashje. Po e pate ti vere ate se ke dal si shpirt do na i lesh gocat pa mend atehere  :buzeqeshje: 
hmmm po pate mundesi mi dergo pak ato photot qe mi kishe derguar atehere dhe ate qe kishe dal i vogel se nuk e di po kur me moren emailin mi fshine  :i ngrysur: 

Mi dergo tek Yll_bote2002@yahoo.com adresa qe me ke hap vet ti te kujtohet ? 
 nejse nese ke kohe mos harro ti dergosh... muahhhhhh si shpirt je... edhe kujtohu te me shkruash ndonjehere  :perqeshje:  
Flasim ne chat honey...  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:  bye bye zemla...

----------


## nerisa

o njerez ne po shkruajm e po lavderojm erin kur ai sna kthe fare pergjigje ne. s'shkrun fare vllai. digjena ne ketej. nejse mir e bo ai ne terezi e ka. shyqyr qe ka dal icik i mir ne foto pa e shifte ai....k shnet ppl   :i ngrysur:

----------


## enka

ore eriglen te hengert mortja :P .  OPS, jo jo me mire se na iken nga duart... ore po na i prishe gocat fare  paappapap po ske gjet ndonje pic me sexy de...  me hengren mua shoqkat e tua.... moj e njef ti e njef? cte tu them ore te thensha nje here e mire.... papappap  po behesh VIP me duket   hahahahhaha ... ok gleni bye ... shifemi    :buzeqeshje:  :P

----------


## Vinjol

o ero o qen misri cfare ke ba ti i cmende keto gocat  pupupupuupup cfare paske qene more shejton fare tani keto i cmende vetem ne pikepamjen paresore se ste njofin mire o goca degjoni lalin mu edhe ketij kur na pyesin per shtepine e kemi ose tek posta ose tek el-camino  {meqe jemi aty kercen bukur shejtoni  vetem ato syzet papapapapapa}mbaje mend PO STI VODHA ja shife  goca baj shaka eshte alamet djali e njof e kam shok shejtonin edhe mund tju them dicka ne ate foto me syze ka dal keq ta shihni ne realitet wowowowowow alamet femre eshte  lolol eri je i madh

----------


## Dallaverexhija

wa assasint edhe femer e bere erin e lol po ai sikur me ka thene mua qe i ka inat njerzit qe  jane gej  :shkelje syri: 


p;s o goca mos ja vini re erit qe nuk pergjigjet se do jete ne mbremjen e matures ai lol

----------


## nerisa

haha...assasins na shkrive. e thua kete ngaqe je pak xheloz ee?? bej shaka. vetem prej atyre syzeve u be miting ketu po ta shifte ky nejse ika shnet.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Vinjol

o vajza si ti dallaverexhije e si ti nerisa qe thoni ju une erin e ka shok shejtonin tani eshte i bukur kjo duhet pranuar  po vetem se ato syzet se ku dreqi i ka gjete ncncnc nji zot i madh i di

----------


## Dallaverexhija

ej assassino po ti pse lodhesh kot te gjesh ku i ka gjetur eri ato syzet ai ka nje shoqe nese e njeh me nick *Biznesmenja* ajo merreshme biznes syzesh lol 
pastaj ai ska vetem syzet e bukura nje foto qe me ka derguar mua  mmmmmmmmmmmm ca sexi  :shkelje syri:  kishte dale ne plazhe (kuptohet me brecka plazhi)  :shkelje syri:  :shkelje syri:

----------


## shkodrane4ever

OMG damn ur HOT  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Vinjol

o dallaverexhije po pa brecka e ke pa ndonjihere jo se une e kam pa  po e imagjinoj lol ero lart mbaje  {moralin kuptohet}

----------


## Dallaverexhija

eheeeee assassino edhe pa brecka e kam pare lol ;p

----------


## Dallaverexhija

eheeeeee assassino edhe pa brecka e kam pare ;p
edhe moralin e kishte larte shume lol

----------

